# How about this camera?



## Dvoigt (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking for a better camera to take pictures, I can get this camera for $80 off http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830180458

It has Macro Focus Range of "Wide 1 cm - infinity / Tele 100 cm - infinity"

Is that good?  I get confused about this stuff

Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 19, 2011)

What camera do you now have? I've seen excellent pictures taken with very basic early version low pixel (by today's standard) digital cameras and I've seen real junk pictures taken with cameras sporting all of the bells and whistles one could want. I don't think the camera we use is as important as learning to use the camera we have. Tons of informtion on taking "table top" pictures is available. This is just my opinion.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don




Dvoigt said:


> I'm looking for a better camera to take pictures, I can get this camera for $80 off http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830180458
> 
> It has Macro Focus Range of "Wide 1 cm - infinity / Tele 100 cm - infinity"
> 
> ...


----------



## Dvoigt (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a old point and shoot 5MP camera.  It has a Marco setting, but  the outside edges of the object are always fuzz, the center of the  picture is usually ok.  Attached is an example, after I crop the picture:


----------



## randyrls (Nov 19, 2011)

Dvoigt said:


> I have a old point and shoot 5MP camera.  It has a Marco setting, but  the outside edges of the object are always fuzz, the center of the  picture is usually ok.  Attached is an example, after I crop the picture:



Derek;  Always try to orient the pen so it is parallel to the camera.  Then doing close up photos, the parts of the photo that will be in focus (depth of field) isn't very large and may be as narrow as one inch.

The camera you noted is a good one, the only lack would be a "Custom White Balance".  You set the white balance by taking a photo of a pure white background sheet under your own lighting conditions.


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 20, 2011)

*Look at Canon*

:beat-up:take a look at the Canon SX30 IS Bridge Camera. Much more capable than the one you are looking at and within same price range. That said, I agree wholeheartedly with Virgil, it's not the camera but the photographer. I've posted numerous photo articles and links dealing with taking good pen pics which you might find useful.


----------

